# Meet Rudey - our new splashed fuzzy hairless boy!



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

This is Rudey, aka Nudey Pants. We changed his name to Rudey because he seriously lovessss peeing on me. He is a nine week old fuzzy hairless... I think. One of his parents was long haired texel satin, and the other was texel satin. 
Oh yeah, and we absolutely LOVE him. He's hilariously nude.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

What a cutie :love1


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

such big ears x


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh what a lovely little fella, he poses so well for the camera too.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like he'll turn out to be more of a fuzzy, than a FH. Cutey either way, I'm a sucker for them!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

He's just Gorgeous! :mrgreen: Look at his little face-how could you not love it!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Fuzzies, fuzzies everywhere! Love him!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

LOL. A longhair Fuzzy Hairless, lookit those guard hairs!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

OHmagawd, he's so cute! I just want to pinch his little fuzzy skin! :lol: Awww


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

Love the creases, he looks like he still needs to grow into his skin!!! :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww! I love that first photo!!


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

he`s rather handsome


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

He's too adorable!!!!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Hehe thanks everyone.. hopefully his new girlfriends think he's cute too!!


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Definitely not a proper Fuzzy *Hairless* of any sort but I do agree with Fuzzy Angora, although still thin to be a proper Fuzzy. He's in between the two standards for Fuzzy and Fuzzy Hairless with the weird mix of Angora. Still he makes a beautiful pet.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Aww, cute! I have a very soft spot for the fuzzies


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

He's definitly a cutie


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

I have to say I'm not really a fan of nudies but he is adorable!!!


----------

